# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Ngũ Hành Sơn Đà Nẵng có gì đẹp mà thu hút nhiều du khách đến thế?

## Acerr

Ngũ Hành Sơn Đà Nẵng có gì đẹp mà thu hút nhiều du khách đến thế? Thật sự nếu chưa đặt chân Ngũ Hành Sơn thì sẽ không bao giờ biết Ngũ Hành Sơn Đà Nẵng có nhiều điểm du lịch và nổi tiếng đến thế. Giờ các bạn hãy theo chân mình điểm qua những điểm du lịch tại Ngũ Hành Sơn Đà Nẵng nhé.

*Ngũ Hành Sơn nằm ở đâu?
*
Ngũ Hành Sơn Đà Nẵng là tên gọi chung của 5 ngọn núi đá vôi nhô lên trên một bãi cát ven biển. Bao gồm 5 Kim Sơn, Mộc Sơn, Thủy Sơn (lớn, cao và đẹp nhất), Hỏa Sơn (có hai ngọn là Dương Hỏa Sơn và Âm Hỏa Sơn) và Thổ Sơn. Ngũ Hành Sơn chỉ cách thành phố Đà Nẵng khoảng 8km về phía Đông Nam, ngay trên tuyến đường Đà Nẵng - Hội An. Hiện nay, địa danh này nằm ở phường Hòa Hải, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng, Việt Nam.

*Đi lại trên Ngũ Hành Sơn như thế nào?
*
Ngũ Hành Sơn là một ngọn núi, do đó việc đi lại ở đây nói chung là khá phức tạp. Rất nhiều du khách đến đây du lịch, nghĩ rằng một mình có thể đi được mà không cần hướng dẫn nên đi lạc đường, đi lòng vòng khắp núi mà không tìm thấy lối ra. Đều này rất nguy hiểm, do đó để đi được an toàn thì chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên đi theo đoàn hoặc hướng dẫn viên để đảm bảo không bị lạc đường nhé. 

Hiện này Công Ty Du lịch Con Voi chuyên cung cấp rất nhiều tour du lịch giá rẻ, trong đó có nhiều *tour ngũ hành sơn hội an* với hướng dẫn viên luôn nhiệt tình , năng động và khá thành thạo đường xá. Do đó, các bạn có thể đi với hướng dẫn viên để nghe họ thuyết mình và đi tham quan một cách an toàn hơn nhé. Ngoài ra, chúng tôi có nhiều tour du lịch Đà Nẵng khác. Các bạn có thể *xem thêm tại đây* nếu muốn

*Bản đồ trên Núi Ngũ Hành Sơn. 
*
Đây là bản đồ được năm 2017, tất nhiên qua một năm thì sẽ có nhiều sự thay đổi, nên các bạn cứ tham khảo nhé. Lưu ý trên núi Ngũ Hành Sơn, thì có thang máy để giúp du khách và đặt biệt là người già có thể lên núi dễ dàng hơn. Nếu các bạn Nam có sức khỏe thì cứ thử đi không cần thang máy như thế nào nhé.  :cuoi1: 

*Những địa điểm trên núi Ngũ Hành Sơn bạn sẽ tham quan.
*
+ Tháp Xá Lợi: Mình rất thích cái tháp này, nó khá đẹp cả về kiến trúc lẫn lịch sử. Nếu đi bạn nên đi vòng tận ra sau của tháp để xem mấy hình vẽ rất đặc biệt.

+ Chùa Linh Ứng: Một trong 3 ngôi chùa Linh Ứng nổi tiếng ở Đà Nẵng

+ Vọng Hải Đài: Một vị trí trên cao, có chỗ ngồi để ngắm toàn cảnh khu vực quanh Ngũ Hành Sơn.

+ Động Huyền Không: Theo cảm nhận của mình thì đây là động đẹp và nên đi nhất ở Ngũ Hành Sơn.

+ Đỉnh Thượng Thai: Đây là nơi cao nhất ở Ngũ Hành Sơn. Trên này rất thoáng và rộng, bạn có ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Nẵng, biển… mà không vướng bận gì. Bạn có thể xem đoạn gần cuối của video về Ngũ Hành Sơn của mình để biết rõ hơn.

+ Vọng Giang Đài: Một địa điểm bạn có thể nhìn toàn cảnh 5 ngọn núi ở Ngũ Hành Sơn.

Nếu bạn bắt gặp một đoàn tour du lịch thì nên đứng nghe họ thuyết minh, chỉ chính xác ngọn núi nào với núi nào.

+ Trò chơi leo núi: Cái này bạn sẽ gặp ở Ngũ Hành Sơn nhưng đa số toàn khách nước ngoài, những người thích những trò chơi mạo hiểm.hi. Nếu bạn thích thì cũng có thể hỏi để đăng kí leo, nhưng chi phí cũng kha khá đó.hi.

+ Động Âm Phủ: Một địa điểm ở ngay dưới chỗ mua vé, nhưng mình thấy không thích địa điểm này lắm và cũng thấy nó cũng không có gì đặc biệt! 

*Những điều cần lưu ý khi đi trên Núi Ngũ Hành Sơn Hội An.
*
Thông thường trên những ngọn núi nói chung và Núi Ngũ Hành Sơn nói riêng thì đều có rong rêu bám đầy trên mỗi vách đá và lối đi. Chính vì thế các bạn khi di chuyển trên núi nên cẩn thận nhá. Ngoài ra, những bạn gái đi leo núi thì nên mang giày bata hoặc những loại giày thể thao nhé để bảo vệ đôi chân của mình. Hạn chế bay nhảy nhé. 

Khi đi lên các đỉnh, chú ý nhất là Thượng Thai đường đi rất chật hẹp, tránh xô đẩy lẫn nhau, đi đứng nghiêm túc, hạn chế đùa giỡn kẻo té ngã thì rất nguy hiểm. Mặc dù có lan can nhưng vẫn phải chú ý nhé.

Ở Núi Ngũ Hành Sơn có rất nhiều quầy bán hàng lưu niệm nên các bạn có thể tùy ý mua bất cứ một món hàng nào tùy ý nhé. Nhớ không nhầm thì ở Cổng số 2 thì phải, ở đó bán rất nhiều thứ như tượng phật bằng đá, và rất nhiều chuỗi hạt...Để tiết kiệm thì các bạn cứ mặc cả nhé, được chừng nào hay chừng đó. 

Nếu bạn đi với Hướng Dẫn Viên, mà thấy họ thuyết mình về Ngũ Hành Sơn không hay thì có thể thuê một một người chuyên thuyết minh về địa điểm này để các bạn có thể nghe được nguồn gốc của Núi Ngũ Hành Sơn như thế nào? Được hình thành như thế nào? Có phải do con người taọ nên vẻ đẹp kỳ quan này hay không? Hay là do thiên nhiên ban tặng...?

----------

